# Skipping School?



## Lonewolf207 (Sep 5, 2011)

Good morning:} :cup :cig
Does anyone have any experiences with skipping school in high school? or Just flat out barely attending?


Going to school is just becoming too overwhelming.
I'm in high school; freshman, and i haven't been in school for a full week once yet. 
I've been out 9 days with one excused absence. In my school you have 21 days allowed out with out an excuse, and I'm only a month in.. 
My anxiety is just getting too bad, i get panic attacks in school frequently and it's really embarassing. Feeling like your about to die sitting in Algebra class isn't any more motivation to make me want to go.
Once i start skipping i feel like i can't stop. Plus, my anxiety gets the worst in gym class, and each time you don't participate in P.E. you get assigned an In School Suspension. So the more school i miss, the less gym i have to do.
I feel like I'm unwanted there anyway.
I want to get home schooled, but my mom works and we just don't have enough money to enroll in an online school. 
I feel so stuck. When i stay home i feel guilty, but when I'm in school the anxiety gets so bad sometimes i have to call my mom to take me home.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Talk to your school counselor, and if they can't diagnose SA, have them refer you to somebody who can so you won't have to worry about failing for lack of attendance. 21 days is crazy though, at my HS, after 3 unexcused absences, you had to sign a contract and parents got involved at my school, and one more unexcused absence would have you failed for the course.


----------



## wmw87 (Apr 20, 2011)

^^^ what he said.


----------



## eh3120 (Nov 16, 2010)

Yep, I went through exactly the same thing. I was fortunate enough to eventually be able to enroll in an online home school program to finish my last year. If thats not an option for you talk to anyone you can. Most schools will be willing to talk something out with you and your family so you can find a way to get your school work done. Best of luck. If you ever need to talk about this more, feel free to PM me..I was in your shoes once so I might be able to help, idk.:stu


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Skipping school? Yeah you can call it that but, what I'm doing is more dropping out, I'd say...

I hated the people at that school, simple as. Fake a*s people man.... I went one day and was like "nope, that ain't happening for 3 more years..." and never went back. I felt like I was under a microscope, and I didn't like what others were seeing. I felt scared and awkward ALL DAY, like I wasn't safe. :afr Felt like I was a kid... I was gonna try online schooling but, uh I dunno what happened to that... 

I guess I'm two years behind now... *Sigh*

Life sometimes.... :|


----------



## Gunter (Aug 24, 2011)

Oof. I have those days where i just don't want to bother with people at my school. one girl at my school that i hang around with just unfriended two of her friends because they didn't like her hanging round me. Me honestly idc about ppl like them but she was devastated that ppl act like that in school, especially in the type of environment our school is in. Thats when i truly realized that their r fake ppl that would do anything to gain something from you n then push u right off the cliff after they received it. I just skipped school the other day, When i finally get a car, this school better expect me to just leave for the day during lunch...

The whole home schooling thing i could never do that. It wouldn't benefit my SA n plus i like experience. I would never go to school online, i don't plan on doin that for college either. I want to get out of my house but where to go :afr


----------



## Thepogokiller (Oct 17, 2011)

Yah. when i was in middle school. I skipped numerous times unfortunately the police had to come and charge me for truancy. FINE 2!


----------



## Ramon (May 24, 2011)

I would eventually end up going to school maybe once, or twice a month then skip a few months rinse and repeat. I had to spend a weekend or two at juvenile hall; good books der.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Skipped for 3-months straight in middle school, ended up getting dropped from the school. Had to re-register and all that, after that I would only skip about 2 days every other week. In high school I would skip half-days, but that's pretty much it because if you missed more than 2 weeks in a semester they would kick you out of the school.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah I did skip school around my junior and senior year. Due to presentations and feeling like no one wanted me to be at the school, but I did have random friends. I skipped almost 3 days in 1 week, I felt really bad.


----------



## Antis (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah, I skipped quite a bit around that age, most presentations/debates etc. Simply don't turn up for them, but make sure to get the other lessons.

If it wasn't for EMA money I never would have attended anywhere near as many lessons, so I'm thankful but somewhat hateful for it too because I hated school.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

I really would have liked to skip in high school, but I didn't do it too often. Once I skipped a whole week of just one class and pretended I was sick; another time I had a panic attack during a morning class and was so upset I just left and went home. But most of the time I literally forced myself to trudge into school, and the whole day was one stress bomb of avoiding anything that might send me into an anxiety attack. Luckily I did have a few good friends and a student support program that helped a little bit. I know it's hard, but you should try to get through it. Good luck!


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

While in HS, I was skipping out on one class (PE) that caused me an extreme amount of anxiety for jeesh, probably a month straight! Well eventually the schools counselor caught onto me and surprised me by waiting by one of the classes I would still go to. (art) I told her why and she arranged with the teacher to allow me to catch up. My teacher seemed to understand and really helped me out in class from then on. So I would say see your school's counselor, they should be able to help work things out for you!


----------

